# Some people just aren't very smart...



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Not the first time, and definitely not the last time that someone does something illegal and then posts it on social media.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=39435865&ni...-helps-police-make-arrest-in-20k-antler-theft

I am glad they caught the guy, uh I mean, I am glad he unknowingly turned himself in.


----------

